# Router table size



## bblack6178 (Apr 15, 2009)

I need some help. I'm working on building my first table and I need some input about the size of the table. I've seen most tables are in the 30x24 range (give or take some). I've also see some homemade tables that look around the 48" range in length. Any thoughts as to what size works best or any pointers would be of great help.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

How much space do you have?

What are you going to be making?

Are you ever going to upgrade to an Incra fence?

Do you intend on storing things in the cabinet, if so how much and what?

I say bigger is always better. It is the placement of the plate that is more critical to me. I like an offset plate myself, not one dead center.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I made mine really to double as a workbench. It can be seen here.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7986-circle-cutter-trammel.html


----------



## bblack6178 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a 2 car garage (using compact cars for size....) As far as projects, not real sure yet, still getting into woodworking. I was planning on building a cabinet under the thing, just going nuts on trying to figure out a size for the top. I was leaning towards a 30" deep top with the bit centered somewhere around 12" from the front edge and centered side to side.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds reasonable. No matter what you do you are going to find a year or two after using it you will probably make another becasue you will learn exactly what you want. 

Just start the thing, if you are using MDF for the top it is not that expensive if you screw up the first effort.

You should have seen the first thing and I call it a thing I used, looked like garbage, but it worked.


----------



## bblack6178 (Apr 15, 2009)

I've already glued up 2 pieces of 3/4" mdf and purchased a Jessem Rout-R-Lift FX. By some stroke of luck I managed to make a template for the thing on the first try (surprised that the plate even fits real snug in it). The only thing I worry about is if I make it 4' long and size the lower cabinet to fit, is that length prohibitive in some way (like too long) to use?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nope I had a 48" table and I think a few here do too. I like my tables to over extend the base by a good amount like a 6" cantilever or even more, so your actual floor space will be less than the 48" if you do that..

Actually, my woodpecker table was 32" x 53" and it was a great table. Use angle iron underneath or something similar to help keep the MDF flat if you go 48" though. Even on smaller sizes I suggest that.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bryan, I have a movable table that is 46"X34" It doubles as a run out table for my TS. you can see in the pics below that the router is outside the cabinets and I like that because it gives easy access. I had the carbines from my time as PM for a casework company here in Georgia and in Texas. I agree with evey thing Nick has said.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Brian, you will find that in most shops the larger the table top, the more stuff gets piled on it. Yes, there are exceptions, and Jerry's use of his table as a saw extention is a great option. I am sure you will be surprised when I tell you that a 16" x 16" top is large enough for most home projects. Exceptions to this would be cabinet sides, large panels or doors which require additional support because of their size. The Router Workshop table top is 16" x 30" and will handle any project. The extra area covers the on board bit, guide bushing and tool storage. There is no set size for the "perfect" table. We all have different needs for our designs and there is no wrong way to go about it.


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Brian
I use the Oak Park table built from there plans and I like just fine.
Rob


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Mine is 27"x48" and it's part of my TS top


----------



## bblack6178 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Guess I should get over my fear of size and just start whacking a hole in this think like nickoa65 suggested. Hope to post some photos of something good in the not too distant future.

Thanks all


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

If you find the 48" top is a little too long, you could always cut it to a smaller size. 
I'm thinking a 32" top with a hinged or lockable extension, maybe. I just built a 2 layer MDF, laminated, it is 31 1/2" x 19 1/2". I don't plan on doing any large stuff on it.


----------



## demaX (Apr 16, 2009)

bb since your just getting into woodwork, you will most likely make a table saw purchase. I would look into making a Router table that will fit your table saw extension table. And that would give you added precious space.

I saw a few designs that I really liked but was too late for me since I already bought my Router Table. Just an idea to think about and it will depend what type of work and how much usage.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have just built a 36" x 24" top with an offset Jessem lift. This is replacing a 15" x 10 portable I have used for years with my 1/2" Elu 133. The new table also has an Incra ultra fence.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

bblack6178 said:


> I need some help. I'm working on building my first table and I need some input about the size of the table. I've seen most tables are in the 30x24 range (give or take some). I've also see some homemade tables that look around the 48" range in length. Any thoughts as to what size works best or any pointers would be of great help.


What do you intend to use it for?

Putting 1.5" round-overs on 4' high speaker cabinets that weigh more than you calls for more space than you need for joinery and edge forming cuts on humidors and jewelry boxes.


----------

